# Free Wooden Spoon



## Randomnerd (21 Dec 2017)

Inspired by Tail End Charlie’s kind Rainlegs offer I grasped at, I thought I’d offer something in return to the CC community.
In spare time and through winter I make greenwood stuff: chairs; coat hooks; spoons etc.












spoons



__ Randomnerd
__ 6 Aug 2017





Up for free then, a hand carved wooden spoon in birch, treated with flax oil. The spoon will be an “eater”; nice for your porridge in the morning, or as a small server. Hand wash and treat with oil now and again.
My luck was to log in just as TEC posted his offer. To avoid this, I’ll put all the names that respond into a hat and draw at random at midday on 23rd.
The winning name might like to give a few coins to RNLI when next they’re by the sea.
Good luck!


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2017)

What a fantastic and generous idea.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Dec 2017)

Pop me in the draw too please


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Dec 2017)

Oohh, yes please.


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2017)

Could you add me please. Thank you for doing this


----------



## Bazzer (21 Dec 2017)

Very kind offer. Could you put my name in too please?


----------



## Phaeton (21 Dec 2017)

Me too please & whatever the winner puts in the RNLI coffers if they make it known I will also add the same amount as well, unless I win then does that mean I would have to put double in?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2017)

@woodenspoons great karma


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2017)

Yes please @woodenspoons. As you may surmise from my user name the RNLI is a charity I am personally glad are there and have worked with many volunteers over the years (in fact I'm at sea this week over the Christmas period). We have collection model lifeboats around the ferry and have regular raffles etc in their support including our annual Christmas raffle.


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Dec 2017)

Bagsie little spoon


----------



## broady (21 Dec 2017)

Love the look of those spoons.
Put me in the hat please


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Dec 2017)

And the winner will need to know that Birch is the first tree of the Celtic Ogham and is strongly symbolic of new beginnings...

...so if this is your first time eating porridge, it’s a good way to start.

Please put me in the hat. Thank you.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 Dec 2017)

One of my "chosen" charities and would like a spoon!!

Yes, please.


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Dec 2017)

Another name for't 'at please. Allways been in favor of the rnli since living on the coast a goodly portion of my yoof


----------



## hopless500 (21 Dec 2017)

If there are enough, I'd love to be in the hat too please. 
A bespoke little porridge spoon would be


----------



## MartinQ (21 Dec 2017)

Yes please :-)


----------



## raleighnut (21 Dec 2017)

Can you add my name too.


----------



## Nibor (21 Dec 2017)

Please add me to the draw


----------



## alicat (21 Dec 2017)

Yes, please. I would love a handmade spoon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2017)

Likewise woodyspoons, very kind of you.

If I am lucky enough to win I shall donate my prize to @Dayvo just so he has one ahead of next year's 6 Nations...


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2017)

Stick my name in the hat as well please.


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Dec 2017)

I’ll have one. Love rugged wooden homemade stuff!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (21 Dec 2017)

Ooh, lovely. Put my name down please, thank you.


----------



## Mark Grant (21 Dec 2017)

Yes please.
A touring spoon!


----------



## derrick (21 Dec 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## lazybloke (21 Dec 2017)

Those are beautiful; I'm another one in the hat please.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2017)

Can we buy them? My wife has had a wooden spoon since 20th April 1988 and the end is splintered now. I think the warranty may have expired.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> Another name for'*t 'at* please. Allways been in favor of the rnli since living on the coast a goodly portion of my yoof



Bit 'arsh, they look very well crafted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2017)

I'll not be putting my name in the hat as I also carve spoons, but it is great to see someone else here shares this interest...



User46386 said:


> Its nice but why not give the lot away?



I suspect because they take rather a long time to make. woodenspoon is undoubtedly faster than me but I take several hours to make a spoon that I'm happy to give away/show in public.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Dec 2017)

Yes please,great charity too.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Can we buy them?


I wondered that as well


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Dec 2017)

iI'm a sucker for a free spoon.

Please put me in the charity hat as well.


----------



## Freds Dad (21 Dec 2017)

Yes please and I will pass some money on the RNLI next time I'm by the sea.


----------



## lutonloony (21 Dec 2017)

Into the hat please. I shall put something into RNLI regardless, just to keep the karma "karma ing"


----------



## Justinitus (21 Dec 2017)

They look fantastic! Please put me in the hat too, I’d love to own one :-)


----------



## Sharky (21 Dec 2017)

Will decline as I was awarded the club's wooden spoon trophy last year and don't want to be reminded of it.

But next time I see an RNLI will pop a coin in the box. We did last year at the Salcombe shop and will be going there again in the spring.


----------



## Randomnerd (21 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Can we buy them? My wife has had a wooden spoon since 20th April 1988 and the end is splintered now. I think the warranty may have expired.


I'll let this run till the draw and then give you an idea of what's currently "in the shop". OK?


----------



## Randomnerd (21 Dec 2017)

Sharky said:


> But next time I see an RNLI will pop a coin in the box


Many thanks Sharky.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2017)

Could I please be added ? Ta


----------



## Randomnerd (21 Dec 2017)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll not be putting my name in the hat as I also carve spoons, but it is great to see someone else here shares this interest...
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect because they take rather a long time to make. woodenspoon is undoubtedly faster than me but I take several hours to make a spoon that I'm happy to give away/show in public.



OK Andy - good to know there are other cyclo-whittlers abroad, and abroad in your case.


----------



## Randomnerd (21 Dec 2017)

User46386 said:


> Its nice but why not give the lot away?


And I wondered why I had you on Ignore - now you've jogged my memory. Jog on.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Dec 2017)

User46386 said:


> Its nice but why not give the lot away?


Yes @woodenspoons. Give them all away. And while you are at it, what else do you have? I could do with a TV, and my laptop has seen better days.

Happily punt 20 quid to lifeboat for both, or a tenner for one
</sarcasm>

(I already had a draft of this, but decided to go ahead an post it now)


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2017)

What a lovely idea @woodenspoons. Your spoons look very special. I'd love to win one. I'll put some money in the RNLI box when I see one anyway.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Mass produced TV? Is that in the spirit?


Until @woodenspoons uploads some pictures of his house so I can pick what I want, I have to stick with guesses.

But you are right, what I'd really like hand carved chest. My father-in-law was carving them for every woman in the family except me because - rightly - he didn't want to ship it around the world.

@woodenspoons - any chests or trunks to give away?

(this is "satire" or "irony" or something)


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Dec 2017)

They look lovely. Can you put my name in too please?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Dec 2017)

Have they been trained to eat other foodstuffs than porridge? If so, I'd be delighted to have a chance to win one of them, thanks.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2017)

A lovely festive gesture... 
Another name for the ever expanding hat, please!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (22 Dec 2017)

I love a nice piece of oil turned/whittled wood.
Can you pop my name in the draw hat please.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> (this is "satire" or "irony" or something)


Opportunism


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> (this is "satire" or "irony" or something)


More woody than irony, I think.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> any chests or trunks to give away?


I've some trunks, but I don't think they'd appeal in a raffle.

For the avoidance for doubt or confusion, you win *one spoon* in this draw. 

If anyone wants to buy a spoon, then I'll post some pictures of current stock on Saturday, after the draw. 

_N.B., an eating spoon takes around two hours to make, if you factor in harvesting the wood. The whole process from tree to spoon is around six weeks, and I work the stages in batches of around thirty, to get some uniformity of product. A decent eater in birch, ash or sycamore is around £22. A cooking spoon is around the same, depending on details etc. The range is £18 - £36. Takes around ten winters to get good enough to make money at them...._


----------



## MiK1138 (22 Dec 2017)

count me in bud


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> I've some trunks, but I don't think they'd appeal in a raffle.
> 
> _N.B., an eating spoon takes around two hours to make, if you factor in harvesting the wood. The whole process from tree to spoon is around six weeks, and I work the stages in batches of around thirty, to get some uniformity of product. A decent eater in birch, ash or sycamore is around £22. A cooking spoon is around the same, depending on details etc. The range is £18 - £36. Takes around ten winters to get good enough to make money at them...._



Useful information, many thanks. To be fair I'd probably be a lot faster by now if I got myself into gear and practiced a bit more...


----------



## Nigel182 (22 Dec 2017)

Looks good and a great charity 
add me to the list / draw please.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Dec 2017)

Edit: doh! I'm an idiot


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

Yes please. 

I can then attempt to emulate yours. 

Living on the beach the RNLI are hero's as far as I'm concerned. The fact they are all volunteers makes them even more amazing.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Oh! I wasn't angling for a spoon!


I don't think it was aimed at you


Hill Wimp said:


> Living on the beach the RNLI are hero's as far as I'm concerned.


Isn't it a bit cold this time of year?


----------



## jefmcg (22 Dec 2017)

Phaeton said:


> I don't think it was aimed at you


Oops, I think you are right


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Oops, I think you are right


Makes a change


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Dec 2017)

<<_reaches for bigger hat...tears up more bits of paper...better>>_


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Inspired by Tail End Charlie’s kind Rainlegs offer I grasped at, I thought I’d offer something in return to the CC community.
> In spare time and through winter I make greenwood stuff: chairs; coat hooks; spoons etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Woodenspoons you've made my Xmas, you really have. I'd never have thought my offer would have inspired something like this. The lucky winner will have something to treasure.


----------



## roadrash (22 Dec 2017)

me too please , if the hat is big enough.


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Dec 2017)

Drawing the names



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017






Realise it’s earlier than advertised, but I know you’re all on the edge of your seats. So here goes!

The 43 names have been placed in a sweaty Walz cap, for that authentic touch.

My missus agreed we should have two winners, because she hasn’t had so much excitement in ages.....

Winner 1: *Luton Looney*
Winner 2: *MartinQ*
If these members can pm me with addresses etc I will post off next week. Well done! Don’t forget RNLI.

For everyone else, sorry. But no need to be disappointed!













Eating spoons



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017






Eaters in birch and ash, ranging from £18 to £22. UK postage is £2.90.













Spoons for cooking



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017






A few cooking spoons still available. Around £20 plus postage (I’d have to check on size at time - think it’s £2.90)













Crank



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017






This shows the “crank” in the eating spoons, being the amount of natural curve in the wood, allowing the utensil to be fit for the job, i.e., fitting in your face! They’re made to a sloyd tradition (your search engine will help out if you’re interested) with hand tools alone.

Every spoon blank batch is from a known tree I have felled as part of woodland management activity, as an offshoot of harvesting timber for my sawmill and firewood work in winter. I can give a grid reference for the origin of most spoons.













Fish stew spoon



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017





I was at Staithes Arts Festival again this year and did a few fishy items. Here’s one using the knot....













Fish spoon



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017





And another, more useful arty job.

I have a bunch of birch servers left too, but find in this edit that I didn’t upload the snap. And life really is too short. You know what to do if you’re missing a birch server in your life....













Coffee scoop



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017





Coffee scoops - two left - in funky splatted beech with little bean kolrosing on the stem. £15 + p&p













The self defence spoon



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017





A girt big cooking spoon I call The Self Defence Spoon. Handy if you need to restore order in the kitchen. Foot long birch culinary weapon. As Terry Tibbs would say “Talk to me!”













Painted eater



__ Randomnerd
__ 23 Dec 2017





The paint I make from milk, lime and earth pigment. The oil is flax seed. It’s all eco and organic and natural and wears nicely. The grain on most of the wood is so tight you don’t need to re-oil for ages. But oil keeps them fresh if you like that look. I suggest you dedicate a spoon to curry serving or cooking, or use one spoon for things which taint. But I could drone on about all this forever, and there’s cycling to be done.

Feel free to pm and we can email back and forth with more pics. Hols mean I’m not around much till Jan.

Thanks again for all your RNLI donations. And thanks again to Tail End Charlie.

Happy Christmas Cyclists.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Dec 2017)

I am bereft 

I shall still bother an RNLI collection in memory of the spoon that got away though


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2017)

Thanks for all the pictures. I may stea.. Borrow a few of the ideas there...


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Dec 2017)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for all the pictures. I may stea.. Borrow a few of the ideas there...


There's nothing new in the world, but in the spoon world it's not de rigeur to copy. Work on your own style, and take influences from elsewhere. Feel free to pm if you want more connections to resources: there are good and not-so-good routes to follow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> There's nothing new in the world, but in the spoon world it's not de rigeur to copy. Work on your own style, and take influences from elsewhere. Feel free to pm if you want more connections to resources: there are good and not-so-good routes to follow.



No worries there, I'm far too much of a rebel to copy, and one thing I like about spoon making as opposet to furniture, which is what I was trained to build, is that there's less pressure to make everything the same. I was thinking of general ideas like gutting a nick in the handle, or the way some of your handles have a ridge on the top, or have set me off thinking about different approaches to my style. I tend to make a thin shaft with a bulb at the top, and sand them to death, but having seen your work I'll work on making consistent cuts with the chisel/knife that I can leave them rough.

I was working on a sugar spoon with a similar form to your coffee scoop in the last woodwork lesson at college, with a Celtic knot on the top end. Unfortunately I've gone and lost the thing...


----------



## MartinQ (23 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Drawing the names
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks in advance, both for doing this and, more importantly, making sure l won . It's been a bit of a tough week after getting rear ended on the bike then having a reaction to the pain killers which was probably worse than the accident. So thanks again and Merry Christmas.


----------



## lutonloony (25 Dec 2017)

Have PMd, sorry for the delay, I don't want to appear to be an ingrate. Merry Christmas, looking forward to eating my morning porridge in style


----------



## Sharky (1 Jun 2018)

Sharky said:


> Will decline as I was awarded the club's wooden spoon trophy last year and don't want to be reminded of it.
> 
> But next time I see an RNLI will pop a coin in the box. We did last year at the Salcombe shop and will be going there again in the spring.



Just got back from Salcombe and we were there just as they crew were running down to the boat. Not sure if it was an emergency or just a drill as somewere dawdling …





and as promised a few coins went into the box in the shop ...


----------



## Randomnerd (1 Jun 2018)

Brilliant @Sharky.


----------

